# half wall with door



## MsLucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi! I'm new to this site and sure hope there's someone (or lots of folks) who can help me. To begin with, I'm not sure if I'm in the right area - I considered the catagories of drywall and/or interior decorating, so if I'm in the wrong place, please forgive me.

Here's my situation: I'm a licensed, accredited child care provider. The children I care for spend a lot of time in my family room; because they are all under the age of 2 years, I need to keep them separated from my kitchen. Currently I use a 10+' long gate, but in the center of the gate is a swing opening and the force of repeated pushing against it has literally broken it off of its hinges and my husband has had to wire it shut.

This means I have to step over the 3 ft. high gate, with a little one in my arms. And it's getting worrisome, especially when the child I'm holding begins to wiggle!:wink:

What I want is a firm, sturdy, half-wall, with a center opening, such as a half door - something that can be securely closed and opened only by an adult.

Any ideas?

FYI, we own this house, so we can definitely do whatever it takes to making this barrier secure, without asking permission.

Many thanks!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Don't really understand the question. Do you want to know "how" to build the wall and door? Think of it like a fence with a solid gate. Just put the latch on the side the rugrats can't reach.
Ron


----------



## MsLucy (Jan 28, 2010)

*half wall*

Sorry for not being clearer - part of what I want is to understand HOW to build some sort of stury, functional partition, with a gate. The other thing I was hoping to get was ideas on what would look and work best.

Right now I'm considering long, bookcases that would need to be fixed to the wall and floor and try to put a gate between them. But I'm open to other thoughts.

Thanks for your time.:wink:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you like the bookcase scenario, do that. Just cap the bookcases with a piece of wood, the same width, so it ties the various components together. You can make a door for the opening out of wood and secure the door with a barrel bolt.
Ron


----------



## MsLucy (Jan 28, 2010)

*half wall*

Thanks - now if I only understood what "cap the bookcases" means!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

MsLucy said:


> Thanks - now if I only understood what "cap the bookcases" means!


It will be a piece of wood the length of each bookcase wall. It unitizes the individual bookcases into one unit. This way they don't move as easily as one would.
Ron


----------

